# Caregiver Recognition Benefit  [CRB ]



## kratz (28 Jun 2019)

Reference: VAC1540e (2018-07)

Has anyone applied for Caregiver Recognition Benefit  [CRB ] and been approved, since the PFL?

Thank you.


----------



## doomed_78 (30 Jun 2019)

I am also curious. I applied and was denied for PTSD although I could really use the extra support for my caregiver. I appealed and was still denied. This is very discouraging


----------



## CampCricket (4 Dec 2019)

kratz said:
			
		

> Reference: VAC1540e (2018-07)
> 
> Has anyone applied for Caregiver Recognition Benefit  [CRB ] and been approved, since the PFL?
> 
> Thank you.



I applied under the old benefit and just recently applied under the revised benefit. I have been denied both times. Looks like I am pretty much at the mercy of what ever nurse they send out and how the present their assessment. I thought with the new safety requirement, my eligibility would have been a no brainer but I guess not.  

I was moved to DEC last year as VAC determined that I would not be suited to any type of employment. I have 105% on their disability scale. I qualified for and receive Canada Pension Disability. I also met the criteria for the Disability Tax Credit. I would also qualify for the service Canada / CRA caregiver tax credit if my income was under $25,000... but apparently none of this means anything to VAC. I qualified for the disability tax credit under the cumulative criteria as I have multiple conditions that when combined, I am considered to be 90% impacted on service Canada activities for daily living... so the bench mark for vac must be incredibly high. My impression is that you pretty much need to be almost vegetative where the family decides to still keep you at home instead of packing you off to a long term care facility.  

If anyone else has had a different experience or can clue me in as to what I am missing - I would appreciate the insight.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (26 Feb 2020)

I successfully applied 3 years ago, at first the benefit was paid directly to myself, it is now paid directly to your caregiver. PM me if I can help.


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Jul 2020)

I applied for this on behalf of my mom about 2 days after my father was diagnosed. It was the beginning of COVID.  With little explanation and certainly no follow up, it was suddenly approved 2 weeks ago Sadly, it won’t do much good after the next few weeks have passed. 
I think it’s an excellent benefit that should be available to all Canadians who are caring full time for a person with a disability, not just veterans.


----------



## doomed_78 (29 Jul 2020)

can anyone help me apply for caregiver n


----------



## CanScotPatricia (31 Jul 2020)

It’s pretty easy. You select the form in your MYVAC account, or ask for the form to be mailed to you(COVID protocol), complete the form designating your caregiver (your caregiver will have to have a bank account for deposits, I was told by VAC that VAC does not issue cheques for this program) and Robert is your dads brother.


----------



## doomed_78 (28 Sep 2020)

Is there anyone who has been approved for PTSD? I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my spouse and she deserves recognition


----------

